# Presentazioni



## Uomo esterno (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao a tutti .. Sono di Milano , ho 50 anni di tifo unilateralmente rossonero, mi chiamo Giorgio e oggi deluso e disilluso mi sono iscritto alla community come terapia per sopportare questi tempi neri come la pece.
Non ci resta che piangere ma la speranza c'è sempre!!!
Speremmm...
FORZA MILAN


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Giorgio, benvenuto!


----------



## smallball (13 Marzo 2014)

benvenuto!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Marzo 2014)

Benvenuto!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2014)

Benvenuto Giorgio


----------



## robs91 (13 Marzo 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao.


----------

